# Visa 175 charges and timeline



## g_latvia (May 11, 2009)

Hi!

Could someone please comment what are the total expenses to get a 175 Visa for myself, my wife and 2 kids? At website of Department of Immigration it is stated: 1st instalment $2105, 2nd instalment $2925. 

Do I understand correctly that:
1) the price is per application not per person?
2) In which cases 2nd installment is needed? Are IELTS tests mandatory to apply for a visa?
3) what are other costs (health checks, police checks, document sending and receiving,...)?
4) How much time it usually takes from application to 175 visa?

Thanks!

G


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi g

the 2105 is for main application, the 2925 is for those who do not meet the IELTS/english language requirement.

1. The price is for main application, yes. this would stand for all the applicants, main and secondary all in one application.

2. IELTS is for those nations/countries where English is the second language like India, Pakistan etc. Few countries are exempted from taking IELTS

3. the cost in India is I think 3,000 INR per applicant. In the site there is a panel of doctors list in all nations, you can check the one closest to you, call them and ask for exact cost.

4. 175 applications used to take 9 months approximately post applying but now after the priority processing, no one can tell you exactly how long an application in CSL or MODL or for that matter any application would take.
currently they are processing state sponsored, CSL and MODLS in order of priority.


----------

